# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Chi tiền triệu vào khách sạn ‘Vip’ đón Giáng sinh 2011 - Giang sinh

## hangnt

*Còn gần 1 tháng mới đến Giáng sinh nhưng nhiều khách sạn sang trọng tại Hà Nội đã bắt đầu công bố chương trình với giá vé tính bằng tiền triệu.*

Giáng sinh là ngày lễ trọng đại của người phương Tây nhưng những năm gần đây cũng không còn xa lạ với người dân Việt Nam. Nắm bắt được nhu cầu này, nhiều khách sạn đã xây dựng chương trình đón Giáng sinh từ rất sớm.

Tại khách sạn Daewoo, tối ngày 24/12 sẽ tổ chức chương trình Đêm hội Giáng sinh với màn biểu diễn "Hát mừng Giáng Sinh" của Ca đoàn Nhà thờ Cửa Bắc. Chương trình chính của Đêm hội Giáng sinh bao gồm phần tiệc buffet và biểu diễn nghệ thuật bao gồm hài kịch vui nhộn cho trẻ em, hát, múa, ảo thuật...



Khách sạn Metropole Hà Nội đã trang hoàng để chào đón Giáng sinh. 
Ảnh: M.T.
Bà Phạm Thị Bích Hường, Giám đốc quan hệ công chúng của khách sạn, cho biết, giá vé vào Daewoo dự tiệc Giáng sinh năm nay không nhỉnh hơn năm 2010 là mấy. Cụ thể, đối với người lớn, giá vé khoảng 1,5 triệu đồng/người và trẻ em là 844.000 đồng/ người. “Giá vé này đã bao gồm một đồ uống nhẹ hoặc bia tươi và quà tặng miễn phí cho trẻ em, 1 vé bốc thăm trúng phần thưởng đặc biệt. Nhân dịp này khách hàng cũng sẽ được khuyến mãi mua 15 vé được tặng 1 vé", bà Hường cho hay.

Khách sạn Metropole Hà Nội cũng đã công bố chương trình Giáng sinh đặc biệt tại các nhà hàng của khách sạn với những bữa tiệc mang nhiều phong cách riêng như phong cách ẩm thực của Việt Nam, Pháp, Italy…

Tại các nhà hàng của Metropole, giá dự tiệc giao động trong khoảng từ 55 USD đến 185 USD (khoảng 1 triệu đồng đến 3,8 triệu đồng).

Hilton Hà Nội khởi động mùa lễ hội Giáng sinh sớm nhất khi đêm 2/12 đã tổ chức Tiệc chào đón Ông già Noel cùng sự tham dự của hơn 200 trẻ em, đối tác và khách của khách sạn. 



Khung cảnh nhộn nhịp trong đêm tiệc chào đón Ông Già Nô En của Hilton đêm 2/12. Ảnh: M.T.
Ông Peter Simson, Tổng giám đốc khách sạn Hilton Hanoi Opera, cho biết, trong những tuần tiếp theo, khách sạn Hilton Hanoi Opera sẽ tổ chức một loạt những hoạt động lễ hội cho khách nội địa và chuyên gia nước ngoài. Đặc biệt, cho những thực khách nhí, khách sạn chuẩn bị một khu vực vui chơi với nhà bánh gừng…

Giá vé dự tiệc Giáng sinh của Hilton cũng không dưới 1 triệu đồng, trong đó, cao nhất là 1,8 triệu đồng cho một xuất dự tiệc tối tất niên tự chọn quốc tế tại nhà hàng Ba Miền của Hilton. Ngoài tổ chức các đêm tiệc, Hilton còn tổ chức bán bánh Giáng sinh với quầy bánh được mở cửa từ 2/12/2011 đến 6/1/2012.

Để chào đón lễ Giáng sinh, các khách sạn đã trang hoàng sảnh lớn, cửa kính ấn tượng với cây thông Noel, bông tuyết, ông già Santa, tuần lộc...

Không chỉ có những khách sạn lớn, những trung tâm thương mại, siêu thị, cửa hàng cũng đã bắt đầu trang trí và ồ ạt mở những chương trình khuyến mại chào đón Giáng sinh.

_Cùng khám phá các địa điểm du lịch giáng sinh và năm mới 2012_

----------

